# Je cherche un éditeur pour Python...



## smog (15 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé Mac Python et j'utilise l'outil IDLE pour saisir mes lignes de codes.

Soit j'ai loupé un truc, soit il y a un bug concernant les couleurs associées à la syntaxe : celles-ci n'apparaissent que lorsque j'ai exécuté une fois le code.
D'autres trucs m'agacent un peu avec cet environnement.

Je cherche donc un éditeur pour Python qui me permette aussi l'exécution du programme.

J'utilise SMULTRON  pour HTML et CSS, mais j'imagine que pour Python il se limiterait à l'édition. Ai-je un moyen de paramétrer SMULTRON pour que mes lignes de codes soient exécutables via MacPython ?
Sinon, quel éditeur qui intègrerait Python me conseillez-vous ? On m'a parlé de ERIC, mais je n'ai pas bien compris comment ça fonctionne : il me demande d'installer plein de trucs en plus... (PyQ je sais plus quoi, etc...)

Merci pour votre aide - vous avez remarqué que je ne suis pas du tout familiarisé avec le vocabulaire technique - mais j'essaie de faire au mieux ;-)


----------



## Céroce (16 Décembre 2011)

Tu devrais essayer TextMate ou Chocolat.

Ces deux éditeurs ne texte apportent la coloration syntaxique et permettent de lancer un script directement depuis le logiciel.


----------



## smog (17 Décembre 2011)

Merci Ceroce, je vais essayer ces logiciels pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## Splyt (28 Décembre 2011)

Il suffit, quand tu enregistre ton code, de rajouter .py à la fin du nom de ton fichier. Sinon il n'enregistre qu'un fichier texte.


----------

